# Cycling Fish are Dead



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

I set up my tank, I used Bio-Balls instead of sand. I am running a 55 gallon. My Hydrometer gave me a good reading, I heated the tank to 78, I ran all my tests on the test kit witht he water, everything was within levels before starting. I setup the tank on the 14, and let it run until the 17 without fish. On the 18th, I added two blue damsels, the damsels were find until yesterday, when both died, What should I do now, I had no idea that I could cycle without fish, but now that I am start...what should I do. I can give you water level readings within an hour, if that will help. I was trying to do this the right way, and I guess I screwed up, it's getting pretty discouraging.

thanks,

Steve


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Easy to follow guide here:

http://www.algone.com/fishless_cycling.htm


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

did you acclimate the damsels before putting them in the tank, transfer shock can kill fish very easily. also, get the readings. we might be able to help tell you were you went wrong.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, I let the bags float for about half an hour, they were fine for three or four days and were swimming normally, then they stopped eating and stopped being very active, and died, I will give you levels in a little bit.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like ammonia posioning to me... naturally this is during the cycling process, which you probably were experiancing. The bioballs are not a sand replacement... they are a filtration method that is used in a wet/dry filtration unit. I'd recommend a book first, "the new marine aquarium" by Mike Patella, or "The conscientious marine aquarist" by bob fenner. Also reading about cycling a tank and my article how to setup a tank would help.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree, sounds like some type of poisening from amonnia or nitrite spikes. Seeing as you don't seem to know what actually happens in a cycle I suggest you to a bit of reading, and in the meantime cycle with LR.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Not those bio balls*

I don't mean taht I used the Rubber bio balls as a substrate, I used sphere like little rocks, some type of thing instead of sand, the girl said it was easier to keep clean. I don't mean that I put the rubber bio balls in there.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry for the miscommunication

sphere like rocks? lemmie guess, crushed coral? or something else? if you could get a pic that would be easiest


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You probably fed them too much, running up the ammonia too high for even damsels to withstand.

Wait a week while the tank cycles a bit, and then see how things stand after another test.


----------



## steviep1982 (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are my levels, i bought some pure amonia, my nitrate levels are already measurable, so i'm going to ad 12 drops of amonia a day, until everything is back to zero, does that sound ok? That's two drops per gallon on my 55 gallon tank.

High Range PH 8.0
Amonia .50
NO2 0
NO3 10

Is this ok. What should I do now?


----------

